# Unofficial TT Wheel / Offset / Tire Thread



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

FWD 180

RS4 Replicas

18x8 et35
Falken 912 - 215/40/18

+15mm spacer F
+15mm spacer R


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks great! I think a 25mm in the rear would look great :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Looks great! I think a 25mm in the rear would look great :thumbup:


Post up yours! Let's get this thread goin!


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Post up yours! Let's get this thread goin!


I've got the same wheels, but with a 255/40. how do you think a 15mm front spacer and 25mm rear would look? to wide with the wide tires?


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

225
17x8 Moda M2's et 40
Yokohama S-Drive 205/45
Motorsport Tech adapters 25mmF 30mmR


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice! And thanks Zach.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

OZ Ultraleggera 18x8
et35 - No Spacers (215/35/18)










OZ Ultraleggera 18x8
Fronts: et35 + 20mm Front Spacers (215/35/18)
Rears: et35 + 25mm Rear Spacers (215/35/18)










XXR 502
Fronts: 18x8.5 et 35 + 15mm spacers (225/40/18)
Rears: 18x9.5 et35 + 25mm spacers (225/40/18)










DRAG DR-31
Fronts: 18x9 et28 + 1mm spacer to clear coil (225/40/18)
Rears: 18x9 et15 (225/40/18)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll play:

BBS LM
18x8.5 et 25 all around
215/40/18 tire











BBS LM
18x8.5 et 25
10mm spacer in the rear
215/40/18 tire










BBS Super RS
18x8 (will edit tonight with et's)
18x9 rear
215/40/18 tire


















OZ Opera II
19x8.5 et 35 
15mm adapter front
25mm adapter rear 
215/35/19 tire front, 225/35/19 tire rear


















MMR HR4
19x8 et 35 front
15mm adapter
19x9 et 35 rear
25mm adapter
215/35/19 tire all around


























Rays Genesis (i think that's the name)
18x8 front et 38
18x9 rear et 38
22mm adapters front
28mm adapters rear
215/40/18 tire


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ben... you're a whore! i mean WHEEL whore! lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ben... you're a whore! i mean WHEEL whore! lol


This :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> This :laugh:


 Thanks!


----------



## Marin TT (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, new TT owner here. Just picked up a 2004 TT 225hp and am thinking about swapping out the wheels it came with. I prefer the OEM look and like the ALMS 9 spoke rims the best. Curious about offset. Can I run an et20 in the stock 225x40x18 tire size without rubbing? I've got Bilstein PSS9 coilovers and I am pretty sure my ride height is lowered a tad, but I am not sure what stock ride height is. 

Thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

those are 8" wide? or 7.5?

et20 up front should be fine. I'd go et 5-10 in the rear though.


----------



## Marin TT (Nov 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> those are 8" wide? or 7.5?
> 
> et20 up front should be fine. I'd go et 5-10 in the rear though.


The rims I have my eye on are 18x8.5 et20. Not looking to push my rears out any further, just keep them the same as the fronts. Based on the OP's info, if et35 with 15mm spacers is working without rubbing, simple math tells me et20 will be fine too. His tires are 215 not 225 however.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I had 225's on my fat fives which are 7.5" and with a 15mm spacer there was plenty of room to go wider without rubbing


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)

18x8 et35 BBS Ck


----------



## alexj_alexj (Feb 15, 2016)

*I hope this message is currently alive!!!*

Hi bro.. im from mexico city... i have an audi tt 2002 quattro... now with 7.5JX17 ET32 OEM Wheels.... i have found the Rs4 8.5x18 Et20 ... they will fit on my TT... im running with the stock suspension.... hope you have an answer.....


----------



## alexj_alexj (Feb 15, 2016)

*Rs4 wheels on tt mk1*

Can i run with RS4's 225/40/18 8.5JX18 ET 20 on my TT Quattro without rubbing my fender??? I'm running actually with 7.5JX17 ET32 225/45/17 Stock.... thanks for answer


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

alexj_alexj said:


> Can i run with RS4's 225/40/18 8.5JX18 ET 20 on my TT Quattro without rubbing my fender??? I'm running actually with 7.5JX17 ET32 225/45/17 Stock.... thanks for answer


ET20 is going to be tight. You can def. run ET20 with a lowered car, but I am unsure how it would look on stock suspension. Best bet is to probably find something with a higher ET and to add spacers, or lower your car  

Bottom line - yes they will fit, but they may rub, especially with some tires.

In the meantime... My current setup now:

OZ Superturismo
Hand Brushed with tinted clear
19x8
ET38
13mm F and 20mm R spacers
Final ETs: F25 R18
Tire: 225/35/19 Pirelli Pzero Nero GT

Notes: I could add more spacer up front no problem. Rear could go 5mm more too.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Suggestions

Looking at a 17x9 wheel. Offsets available 17/28/38

Looking to run a 255/40 or 245/40 tire. (255 pref) (is 40 best bet looking for beefy tires, no stretch ****)

What et should i get fromt and rear? 

Car is lowered.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Does anyone know what the highest amount of offset a tt can fit with out worrying about being inside the fenders? Would it be +35 or can the wheel be moved in further with out any rubbing issues on the inside of the fender? 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

nitroTT said:


> Does anyone know what the highest amount of offset a tt can fit with out worrying about being inside the fenders? Would it be +35 or can the wheel be moved in further with out any rubbing issues on the inside of the fender?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Sounds to me like you are not thinking about Offset properly. The lower the offset, the further out the wheel will sit. So, an ET25 wheel will sit 10MM wider than an ET35 (aprox). 

Offset really depends on the ride height of the car, the tire and the tire size. 

The offsets are also different for FWD and AWD TTs.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> Suggestions
> 
> Looking at a 17x9 wheel. Offsets available 17/28/38
> 
> ...


28 or 38. Et 17 with THAT FAT of a tire is going to result in bad things.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

idwurks said:


> Sounds to me like you are not thinking about Offset properly. The lower the offset, the further out the wheel will sit. So, an ET25 wheel will sit 10MM wider than an ET35 (aprox).
> 
> Offset really depends on the ride height of the car, the tire and the tire size.
> 
> The offsets are also different for FWD and AWD TTs.


Thats how i thought it works. I am asking, is it possible to use a rim et+40 ?

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

nitroTT said:


> Thats how i thought it works. I am asking, is it possible to use a rim et+40 ?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


The higher the offset, the increased likelihood that your wheel face won't clear your brakes. You can run whatever offset above 35 you want, but doubt that it would fit/clear your brakes/strut without a spacer. Optimal offset for most wheels on our cars are 20-30 depending on width.


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah thats what im trying to figure out just could not put it in the right terms. im trying to fit a 19×11 rim et50 and with a 15mm spacer it should put me at et35. With that i should clear the calipers and struts. Right??

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

nitroTT said:


> Yeah thats what im trying to figure out just could not put it in the right terms. im trying to fit a 19×11 rim et50 and with a 15mm spacer it should put me at et35. With that i should clear the calipers and struts. Right??
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


no it's going to hit the front stut. im 18x10 et 7 in the front and i barely have any room from the coil to the rim


----------



## nitroTT (Jun 20, 2015)

Im only going 19×11 in the rear

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2091 (Jun 14, 2013)

Will 19x9.5 +38 (all around) fit a 2001 tt quattro? I have coilovers and want to lower fender to mid tire.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

g2091 said:


> Will 19x9.5 +38 (all around) fit a 2001 tt quattro? I have coilovers and want to lower fender to mid tire.


I tried 19x9.5 et40 up front on my 3.2 and they didn't fit. Hit the front strut even with a spacer. Plus they stick out way too much. I ran 19x8.5 et30 and now 19x9 et41 with 15mm spacers up front with no issues.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

19x9 et41 with 20mm adapters front and 25mm adapters rear. 225/35r19 Continental ExtremeContact DW tires. 
IMG_2103 by james Caro, on Flickr

IMG_2116 by james Caro, on Flickr


IMG_2097 by james Caro, on Flickr


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!
:thumbup:


----------



## Mk1pasttry (May 3, 2020)

*Aodhan AH01 18x9.5 +35mm*

Hey guys! 

Not sure if anyone can help and maybe this is a stupid question... but I just picked up set of Aodhan AH01 18x9.5 +35mm wrapped in tires that are 215/35/R18. Test fitted the wheels with my 5mm spacers I already had on the car from when I installed my coilovers months back and the inside of the wheel is sitting against the coilover...doubled up put 10mm on and same problem. 😑 Anyone run into this problem?? Thinking about ordering 15mm spacers and extended lug bolts obviously because my OEM ones will be too short if I have to run a 15mm spacer.

Probably should have done more research before I picked these up.
Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in Advance!!!!


***can't post pics because it my first post ***


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

15mm should do the trick. I had 9.5 et25 and had to run a 10mm to clear my strut. Depending on the adjustment collar of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk1pasttry (May 3, 2020)

phewww good news! thank you im going to over everything and see how everything works out. 👍🏼🤞🏼


----------



## 0h4ttquattro (Aug 19, 2019)

I have bbs rcs with a 38mm offset IIRC. Which spacers should I go with. Ive never had rims i needed to space out. They are 18x7.5 i believe.


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Factory 2002 18” ALMS wheels BBS 15mm spacers front, 23mm spacers rear. Continental DWS 225/40/18


----------



## ArnaudFrance (9 mo ago)

@dogger can you tell me the type of wheels please ?


----------



## Akirazstylin (Feb 1, 2017)

Would like to know if these 2017 audi rs5 rims 32mm offset fit a Audi TT mk2 quattro?


----------

